# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Θερμαντικά >  220v powerful air pump motor

## draco1

Που μπορώ να βρω στην Ελλάδα μόνο το μοτέρ ή ποιος μπορεί να έχει τέτοιου είδους  blower και ανταλλακτικά  stock-photo-an-air-blower-with-attached-electric-motor-on-a-white-background-113865688.jpg 

ευχαριστώ

----------


## ezizu

Ρίξε μια ματιά στα παρακάτω link, ελπίζω να βρεις κάτι που να σου κάνει :

http://www.tepse.gr/CB039B4D.el.aspx

http://www.aerodynamiki.gr/product_i...oducts_id=1010

http://www.frigohellas.gr/product_de...31050&extLang=

----------

draco1 (26-01-14)

----------


## draco1

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ  :Smile:

----------

